# openssl-0.9.8l_2 install gone BAD!



## adriftinitland (Jan 15, 2010)

I am a novice yet I am learning.

Anyone have a suggestion as to what I should do now?

After updating to openssl-0.9.8l_2 via "portmaster -b openssl-0.9.8l_1" on 1-15-2010

Receive this message after:
`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache22 configtest`
or
`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache22 graceful`
or
`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache22 restart`


```
Performing sanity check on apache22 configuration:
httpd: Syntax error on line 86 of /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf: Cannot load /usr/local/libexec/apache22/mod_ssl.so into server: 
/usr/local/libexec/apache22/mod_ssl.so: Undefined symbol "SSL_get_servername"

Line 86 is: LoadModule ssl_module libexec/apache22/mod_ssl.so
```

mod_ssl.so is in /usr/local/ibexec/apache22/
However the file is from "Dec 18 10:59"

(I tried deinstall in ports and tried "make install clean" with no glory.)


```
uname -a
FreeBSD ****.com 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May  1 08:49:13 UTC 2009     [email]root@walker.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj
/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

my default search path: 
	
	



```
set path = (/usr/local/sbin /usr/local/bin /usr/sbin /usr/bin /sbin /bin /usr/games $HOME/bin)
```


```
#openssl version
OpenSSL 0.9.8l 5 Nov 2009
```

make.conf:

```
# added by use.perl 2009-12-18 10:25:23
PERL_VERSION=5.8.9
WITH_OPENSSL_PORT=YES
WITH_MYSQL=YES
NO_SENDMAIL=true
```
Please see this post:
http://groups.google.com/group/mailing.freebsd.ports-bugs/browse_thread/thread/aa5ef5d4042a8070

I don't understand the solution and I am hesitant to try this.


----------



## lme@ (Jan 15, 2010)

You need to re-build apache, too.


----------



## adriftinitland (Jan 15, 2010)

*Solved*

I rebuilt Apache22 plus two other ports that complained and now everything works perfectly.

Thank you! I appreciate the advise.

If I might ask: How did you know that?


----------



## lme@ (Jan 16, 2010)

```
/usr/local/libexec/apache22/mod_ssl.so: Undefined symbol "SSL_get_servername"
```

This means that Apache cannot find a symbol (function) in the mod_ssl.so library. Because you built a new openssl version you also need to re-build and re-link apache, so apache uses the correct library.


----------



## adriftinitland (Jan 16, 2010)

Fantastic!
Thanks again.


----------

